# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ارشيف الاعلام المريخي-مشاركات الاعضاء في عمود الاستاذ/هيثم صديق

## acba77

*يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*حباب أستاذنا  الكبير  هيثم صديق

 وفى إنتظارك  يا حبيبى رايح أرعاك

 بحنانى  ألقى فى حبك نصيبى  وأنسى

 أبو الهل ذاتو !

ويا   يوم  بكره ما  تسرع 00

 تخفف  لىّ  نار  وجدى
*

----------


## غندور

*قلت الاخطبوط مالو؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هههههه الاخطبوط اكيد بتوفي من غير 
يقول رايو
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكرا الاستاذ هيثم صديق 
علي 
من هنا وهناك
نتمني أن يكون العمود (مداوم)
عشان نكون 
هنا وهناك

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا استاذ هيثم صديق وياريت تجيب من هناك لى هنا كتير 
                                                             الراسل ود الباشا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور أستاذ هيثم صديق علي العمود

كورنر :
الألمان عندهم أخطبوط ونحن في السودان عندنا عنكبوت وعنكبوت لايوق كمان يقول رأيه ويفرضه علي الناس مع إنه رأيه دايمآ غلط
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*قد مات شهيدا ياولدى من مات فداء المحبوب

تحياتى يا استاذنا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم صديق
					


*فى ناس من صيد البلد قالوا اسبانيا شالت الكاس علشان لابسة ازرق




 

ديل نقول ليهم ناس ابانيا الازرق ماعجبهم بعد نهاية المباراة طوالي غيروه بالاحمر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ديل نقول ليهم ناس ابانيا الازرق ماعجبهم بعد نهاية المباراة طوالي غيروه بالاحمر



غيروه بالأحمر الزي الأصلي للمنتخب الأسباني ووضعوا عليه نجمة كمان كرمز للفوز بكأس العلم مرة واحدة

:ANSmile09: :ANSmile09: :ANSmile09: :ANSmile09: :ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا أستاذ وبالجد المريخ محتاج للكل في معركة يوم السبت ...

وإن شاء الله سوف نكون في قلب الحدث ...
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ونعم التعبئة يا استاذ هيثم
الله يديك العافية يا حبيب

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*نحترق شوقا لنراى المريخ والكرة والنهائيات المنقولة الجيش عنيد والمريخ حديد 
:1 (23):
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يكون في عون الزمن الاشتر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمدلله علي كل حال
نسأل الله تخطي الجيش في دياره
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*استاذى الجليل لك كل تحيه واحترام... اذا سمحت لى بان اسألك سؤال...ماذا كنت ستكتب لو انتصرنا بنفس اللاعبين؟؟؟

تحياتى واحتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*الله يستر من الجاي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

استاذى الجليل لك كل تحيه واحترام... اذا سمحت لى بان اسألك سؤال...ماذا كنت ستكتب لو انتصرنا بنفس اللاعبين؟؟؟

تحياتى واحتراماتى



 
لان هذا الوضع الطبيعي ان يتفوق المريخ علي الاقل منة في كل شئ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

استاذى الجليل لك كل تحيه واحترام... اذا سمحت لى بان اسألك سؤال...ماذا كنت ستكتب لو انتصرنا بنفس اللاعبين؟؟؟

تحياتى واحتراماتى



 البرنسيسة العزيزة عذراً 
كل الكتابات ممكن تكون جاهزة مسبقاً... وأصلاً أستاذ هيثم ما كان ح يكتب لأنه هذه المرة الكل كان يكاد يعرف أن النتيجة خيارين تعادل أو هزيمة لا ثالث لهما مع الأسف ودونك حال كل الصفوة من قبل المباراة حتي بسويعات
*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*لو تابعت ما اكتب لتزكرت انى اول امس كتبت عن نقص القادرين على التمام..... المريخ افضل من يصنع مجدافين ولا يملك قارب
للاسف نحن نبحر فى تايتنك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فى البوست الذى تمت فتحه بتوقع نتيجة المباراة جاءت كما توقعتها تماما 2/2 وهدفنا التعادل من ضربة جزاء ولكن هنا خزلنى النفطى فاهدونا هدف التعادل لان كل شئ كان يقول ذلك احباط لم يسبق له مثيل فى تاريخنا البعيد اوله كان بكل صراحة وشجاعة سببه الوالى الذى احبطنا بذهابة بعيدا فى وقت كنا نحتاجه قريبا لان الهذيمة من الهلال ديربى يمكن حدوثه فى زمان واى مكان ولكن الوالى زرع فينا الخوف بمناورته بتقديم استقالته لان المريخ الذى سوف يتركه ليس المريخ الذى كان فلا احد يستطيع تسيير المريخ الان بمصروفه الضخم يعنى ودانا السماء وتركنا هناك لنعود ادراجنا وحدنا اما هؤلاء اللاعبين فوالله لا خير فيهم  اللهم خفف عنا والهمنا الصبر
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم صديق
					

لو تابعت ما اكتب لتزكرت انى اول امس كتبت عن نقص القادرين على التمام..... المريخ افضل من يصنع مجدافين ولا يملك قارب
للاسف نحن نبحر فى تايتنك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



احتراماتى... نحن وانتم كنا نتوقع هذه النتيجه بل الاسواء منها لذلك لم نتفاجأ بهذا التعادل الذى اعتبره انا شخصيا وفى ظل هذا الاعداد الضعيف نصرا...ولكنى قصدت من المداخله اننا وان انتصر الزعيم كنا سنتغاضى عن كل السلبيات ونبدأ بالتهليل..

تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فى البوست الذى تمت فتحه بتوقع نتيجة المباراة جاءت كما توقعتها تماما 2/2 وهدفنا التعادل من ضربة جزاء ولكن هنا خزلنى النفطى فاهدونا هدف التعادل لان كل شئ كان يقول ذلك احباط لم يسبق له مثيل فى تاريخنا البعيد اوله كان بكل صراحة وشجاعة سببه الوالى الذى احبطنا بذهابة بعيدا فى وقت كنا نحتاجه قريبا لان الهذيمة من الهلال ديربى يمكن حدوثه فى زمان واى مكان ولكن الوالى زرع فينا الخوف بمناورته بتقديم استقالته لان المريخ الذى سوف يتركه ليس المريخ الذى كان فلا احد يستطيع تسيير المريخ الان بمصروفه الضخم يعنى ودانا السماء وتركنا هناك لنعود ادراجنا وحدنا اما هؤلاء اللاعبين فوالله لا خير فيهم اللهم خفف عنا والهمنا الصب
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الحمدلله علي كل حال
نسأل الله تخطي الجيش في دياره



 الحمد لله عندنا تفاؤل , لأننا نعتقد أن مع العسر يسرا. 
ولأن العترة بتصلح المشى ,شكرا 
جواندى 
*

----------


## andy09

*لو فازوا وتالقوا سنحملهم علي اعناقنا
لكن يتخاذلوا ويتلاعب بهم فريق من بلد ناسها بنجروا سااااااي
 وحارسهم عمو هدايا ذكرني  بهاء الدين
وتجي تقولي لي ليه كتب فيهم كده 
هوي قال شي انا كان ما خايف كان كتبت كتابه

*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*البعاتى....
خوفتنا يا استاذ.
هو منو البعاتى؟
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اذا جالك البعاتى يقتلك

اولو لما اتكتلت اول ليه ما دافعتش عن نفسك

تشكر يا استاذنا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مشكور يا استاذ هيثم
نورت المنبر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا أستاذ علي العمود الرائع

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*قلنا النور دا من وين اديك العافية ياستاذ
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*صدقت في حق حاتم اخي هيثم
وشكرا شداد .. ما قصرت ولحدي هنا وكفاية عليك


شكرا هيثم

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور يا أستاذ

بس أيديكم وأقلامكم معنا

المرحلة القادمة مرحلة دعم نفسي ومعنوي

نريد كلمات تخدم الزعيم بعيداً عن مقارنات المعسكر الشمالي



*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*هيا يارفاق ايداهور..ارسلوا الى قبره وردة وتذكار

مشكور يارائع

تحياتى واحتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك اخونا وحبيبناالاستاذنا هيثم صديق 
ومزيداً من الابداع
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مابستحمل كفتو,,, ودعنى وشال شنطو

مباااااااااااااااااااااااالغه
تشكر يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*المدرب ده بذكرني فلم ابو علي 

.. بس لو جانا حانسميهو( ادريس )
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:21::21:
ابداع يا استاذ هيثم 
جننتهم جن (العدو) القالو رمدان
..






*احتمال يكون الارباب اعارو مدربا لاوكبى النيجيرى



...
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله يا استاذ هيثم بالغت معاهم جنس (بوليغ)

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ههههههههههه كلام العدو
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*انشاء الله تلفون كامبوس ما ضاع منكم

ههههههههههههههاي دي قوية عديـــــــــل ..
لكن ياربي برجع تاني ..
مشكووووووور يا أستاذ ..,,.

*

----------


## مرهف

*الاستاذ هيثم تحياتي واشواقي يا رائع
وقسماً انا فرحت مثل ما قلت لعدم محالفة الحظ للاسد الهصور
ود سيد احمد
كم تمنيته ان يكون مغرداً داخل القلعة الحمراء
قلعة الابطال والنضال
لك شكرنا وتقديرنا وانت تنيب عنا وتترجم مشاعرنا واحاسيسنا وهمسات حروفنا
علي الورق 
لا بد من تكريم ود سيد احمد وان طال السفر
تحياتي
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*الاستاذ هيثم تحياتي واشواقي يا رائع
وقسماً انا فرحت مثل ما قلت لعدم محالفة الحظ للاسد الهصور
ود سيد احمد
كم تمنيته ان يكون مغرداً داخل القلعة الحمراء
قلعة الابطال والنضال
لك شكرنا وتقديرنا وانت تنيب عنا وتترجم مشاعرنا واحاسيسنا وهمسات حروفنا
علي الورق 
لا بد من تكريم ود سيد احمد وان طال السفر
تحياتي
...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لك التحية الاستاذ المبدع هيثم صديق 
علي كلماتك الرائع في حق هذا الرمز 
الذي نحتاجة بيننا ونحتاجة بشدة لقوة 
حديثة وشخصيتة نريدة ان يكون نادر ابراهيم مالك
او كما تفضلت ابو العائلة الجديد 
فنحن نريدة بجانب هولاء القوم الذين يملكون كل شئ 
الا العين الحمراء نريدة اليوم قبل الغد في مجلس المريخ
لانة فعلا يحتاجة 
ولك ودي
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لك التحية الاستاذ المبدع هيثم صديق 
علي كلماتك الرائع في حق هذا الرمز 
الذي نحتاجة بيننا ونحتاجة بشدة لقوة 
حديثة وشخصيتة نريدة ان يكون نادر ابراهيم مالك
او كما تفضلت ابو العائلة الجديد 
فنحن نريدة بجانب هولاء القوم الذين يملكون كل شئ 
الا العين الحمراء نريدة اليوم قبل الغد في مجلس المريخ
لانة فعلا يحتاجة 
ولك ودي
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ويبقى محمد سيد احمد املا

ووعدا 

وبشارة

مشكور جدا استاذنا العظيم ونتمنى ان نرى فى المريخ رجالا بقامة ود سيد احمد
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ويبقى محمد سيد احمد املا

ووعدا 

وبشارة

مشكور جدا استاذنا العظيم ونتمنى ان نرى فى المريخ رجالا بقامة ود سيد احمد
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ربنا يديك العافية الاخ الكريم صاحب القلم الرفيع 

هيثم صديق
 تحياتي لك ممدودة بقدر حبك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ربنا يديك العافية الاخ الكريم صاحب القلم الرفيع 

هيثم صديق
 تحياتي لك ممدودة بقدر حبك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*التحية للاستاذ هيثم صديق علي ما سطرة اتجاة الاستاذ احمد سيداحمد (ابوالعائلة الجديد)وحقيقة المريخ يفتقدة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*التحية للاستاذ هيثم صديق علي ما سطرة اتجاة الاستاذ احمد سيداحمد (ابوالعائلة الجديد)وحقيقة المريخ يفتقدة
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*التحية للاخ هيثم صديق والله احقق الاماني (ابو العائلة الجديد)
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*التحية للاخ هيثم صديق والله احقق الاماني (ابو العائلة الجديد)
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكووووور يا استاذ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شكراً لك استاذا هيثم صديق 
وفعلا شداد والترابي وجهان لعملة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*الاسف لجملة اخطاء.... لم اراجع........... واحد كتب لصاحبه. كنت اريد ان ارسل لك قروشك فى هذا الخطاب ..لكنى لم اتزكر الا بعد ان اغلقته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ههههههههههههههه قلت لى بلاتر كان بيمسكل لى شداد..قويه قويه

تشكر وربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه

احتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم صديق
					





..................................................  .....


مستر بلاتر كان بيعمل مس كول ومسيو شداد يرجع ليه والا شنو


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,






انتو سا سا سا سافر والا ما سا سا سافر

..................................................  ..





دي عجبتني شدييييييييد

والديون للاعبين 8 مليار


الكترابة


.........................


8 مليار عار عار عار


منطقة صدى صوت


........................................


ليه فواتير تلفونات والا شنو


...............................





 مشكوووووووووور ياستاذ تسلم
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*اخر حلاوة 
لاكن فى راى بلاتر ده ما شكل مسكولات لاكن غالبا صحبك مشترك فى خدمة ونسنى النهارية وبقضيها ونسة مع الكاف بالساعات وما عارف انو اول ما الخط قطع الجماعة قالو رسلو للفيفا بالايميل القوى  اعتماد انتخابات الاتحاد السودانى 
ومسكلنى وتفنن
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك استاذنا هيثم صديق (وان شاء الله )الفوز لجزيرة الفيل والمريخ
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بعض صحف الارض تطبع
ذات ليل
ثم تقبع
فى انتظار الفجر
يطلع
كى نطالع
تحت ضوء الشمس 
بعضا من سخافة

تكريم جمال الوالى سيكون بالاتى
(الاستعداد لعودته فى نوفمبر القادم.......... وسيعود)[/right]
[email protected][/QUOTE]

نتمنى ذلك...لك من الشكر اجزله..

تخريمه
غايب ليك كم يوم لعل المانع خير....مع كامل الاحترام
                        	*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*ما جاتكم مطرة ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو ملاذ

*تسلم يارائع وانشاء الله كل الامانى الجميله سوف تتحقق
وتكريم الوالى إهداه الكاس  فالنقف جميعاً فى هذه الفتره ونتحد
وفتح باقى الملفات فى نهاية الموسم
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكوووووور الغالي هيثم صديق
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*ابشر هيثم صديق ..وصل الخرطوم سى دى لمهاجم  نيجيرى محترف فى بلغاريا خطير خطير بعرف طريق المرمى من دائرة السنتر... السى دى سوف يصل للاستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم خلال يومين انشاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم ابداعاتك دائما متواصلة احييك يارائع

*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمدلله  عودة الروح القتالية
واللعب الجماعي واحراز الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحمد لله علي هذه الروح بس لسه في البداية 
ومحتاجين الوقفة الجد جد
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الرائع هيثم غيابك طال
كانت المتعه حاضره وسعدنا برؤية بعض الغائبين مثل الشغيل
وزي ما قلت ما يبقو لينا زي الشكرو رقد
نتمنى تصاعد الداء ولا نرضى في كل مباراه ما دون قبلها
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*اول الغيث قطره وان شاء الله تتواصل الانتصارات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*لك التحية الاستاذ المبدع  هيثم صديق
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لك التحية الاستاذ هيثم صديق بس نسيت اهم اعادة 
اعادة تاريخ ولادة المريخ الي 1908
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*تشكر استاذ هيثم
الغريبه دائما نكرر 
بكره أحلى مع أن القلب
حنينه دائما وأبدا للماضي
سوقيني يا أيام وديني
للماضي ماضي الغرام
والريد الفيهو كت قاضي!!!
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*




*واول مطالبنا عند فوز معتصم
*اعد لنا جهاز الاشبال
:zxcv6:



الجهاز الموؤود
لا بد من ان يعود
...

*

----------


## nona

**ارجع ياوالى
نعم ارجع ياوالي ياغالي
*

----------


## جواندي

*شكراً استاذنا هيثم صديق
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم صديق
					

*واى زول تلقاه فى امتحان الرخصة للقيادة 

*خايف من الخلف





وبرضو بتقول لي إعادة .. الجماعة عارفين إمتحان الخلف صعب وما بقدرو عليه ..

مشكور يا أستاذ ...
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مشكوووووووووووور اخي استاذ هيثم وما قلت الا الحق
بس ياريت الاعادة ما تكون صعب بعد الحب دا كله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا هيثم صديق كتاباتك دائما متألقه ومتوهجه تسلم على الطرح

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الحبيب هيثم
الواعي ما بوصوهو وشداد اظنه وااااااااااااااااااااعي
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*والله ده حيرنا
كان شالوه ما بنشال 
وكان خلوهو سكن الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## كتااااش

*والله العظيم شداد دا مصيبة ياخ الزول دا روحو طويلة بشكل
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*لو تم ضفره ما كان قام بعمل كل هذه الفرفرة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اعطيك العافية استاذ هيثم 
الزول دا مكنكش تكنكشة لكن يديه خلاص ماتة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هبثم كتاباتك دائما ماتأتي وفق مايجيش بخواطرنا انت دائما معانا فكريا 
اشد على يديك تستحق كل تقدير

*

----------


## الصادق

*هيثم يا فنان ، سهل ممتنع ، بس ما تمشى البحر مع سلك ، خليك معانا ، نحن البحر بقى يجينا لغاية عندنا .
*

----------


## جواندي

*شكرا الرائع دوما  هيثم صديق
                        	*

----------


## بركية

*تشكرات هيثم صديق 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*كروجر جاء ياهيثم اطمئن الدفاع فى امان
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*طالما كروجر جاء الدفاع في امان
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*جرعة زايدة بتعمل اكتر من كدا

ابدااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يسلم قلمك يا استاذ هيثم
وده حال الجماعة إن شاء الله
يا ودييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع

*

----------


## Deimos

*مبااااااااااااااااااالغة يا أستاذ ..
لكن إتخيل لو صاحبك ده كان أطرش تهيئوه كيف للصدمة وبعد ده قايل نفسه ماخلق الله له مثيل .. ومشي علي كده تفتكر حيحصل شنو ...

كورنر :
ما ذنبي مازمبي ..
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الاخ هيثم
ماتكتبه لا زيادة  ولا يمكن التعليق عليه
القمت الصفحة دسما فتعملقت علينا 
و توردت وجنتاها
صحة وعافية 
فليس بالامكان اخي ولا مكان لكلمات
غير هذة
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تسلم البطن الجابتك كفيت ووفيت
فلنترك العصبية المقيتة ونلتف حول الواطن الواحد الذى ما زال بعضنا لا يعرف قيمته وعظمته
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*جمعنا المريخ وعلمنا المريخ ان نعطي كل ذي حق حقه وللمنتخب حق يجب ان نوفي حقه كاملا لانجزءه..................تسلم هيثم
*

----------


## جواندي

*ارشيف الاعلام المريخي-مشاركات الاعضاء
                        	*

----------

